

China perfecting the police state - soundsop
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/story/20797485/chinas_allseeing_eye/print

======
markbao
I'm convinced that there is a use for this tech and surveillance for good
purposes, but in situations such as this, good always corrupts. I don't think
China can stay communist without giving way to capitalism, as they already
have.

On another note, I visited Shenzhen last summer. That description is an
accurate representation of its modernity.

------
noelchurchill
What an interesting read. It may be cliche to say, but the description of
China's surveillance system is so 1984.

------
annoyed
seems like the u.s. is headed that way as well.

